# τριβιδάκι



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Είναι λέξη κρητική (νομίζω), από το _τρίβω_ (υποθέτω, αλλά μην το δέσετε κόμπο).

Έναν καλό ορισμό βρήκα εδώ:
*τριβίδια, τριβιδάκια* αρτίδια προς χάρη των παιδιών (τα έφτιαχναν από τα υπολείμματα ζύμης στη σκάφη του ζυμωτού). Αργότερα, τα τριβίδια φτιάχνονταν σε επαγγελματικούς φούρνους με «χάσικο» αλεύρι, πωλούμενα σε μικρά παιδιά

Δεν έχω βρει αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες για *το σχήμα που έχει το τριβιδάκι* (νομίζω ότι εμείς το χρησιμοποιούσαμε αντί για το φραντζολάκι). Μήπως θα μπορούσαν οι Κρητικοί που μένουν τώρα στην Κρήτη να μας διαφωτίσουν;

Το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά αντί για το _τρίβια_.


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2011)

Κρητικιά που ζει στην Κρήτη απαντά:
Όχι και ψωμάκια βρε Καίσαρα, βουτήματα, κουλουράκια, μπισκοτάκια αλλά όχι ψωμάκια 
Λοιπόν τριβιδάκια λέγονται όλα τα σχεδόν τα χειροποίητα λαδερά βουτήματα που για το σχήμα τους δεν χρησιμοποιείται κουπάτ και δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένο όνομα από μόνα τους όπως τα μουστοκούλουρα ας πούμε. Είναι μακρόστενα μπαστουνάκια λίγο πιο χοντρουλά στη μέση και συνήθως έχουν και σησάμι. Δηλαδή παίρνεις ένα μπαλάκι ζύμη το πλάθεις με τα χέρια και μετά το τρίβεις απαλά στο ξύλο να πάρουν σχήμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Πω πω, με συγκίνησε η λεπτομέρεια. Και μοιάζει και με τον ορισμό από το γλωσσάρι. Οπότε αυτό που θυμάμαι εγώ μπορεί να είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ηρακλειώτικη χρήση, ή μια παρεφθαρμένη λόγω απόστασης (όχι γεωγραφικής) μνήμη.


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2011)

Πάντως Καστρινή είναι και η κοπέλα


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Όντας απόδημος, να προσθέσω μια μαντινάδα που βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα Απόδημοι Κρήτες:

Αβάρετος είμαι κι εγώ
και συ θωρώ τα ίδια, 
άντες σκιας να ζυμώσομε
να κάμομε τριβίδια. :)

αβάρετος=άοκνος, ακούραστος
σκιας=τουλάχιστον

Μια αξιόπιστη πηγή που όχι μόνο έτρωγε αλλά και ζύμωνε τριβίδια (και ζυμώνει ακόμα), επιβεβαιώνει τον ορισμό και προσθέτει ότι είχαν μακρόστενο σχήμα, συνήθως με χαραγές στην πάνω πλευρά για να κόβονται εύκολα σε φέτες με το χέρι και το τριβίδι ήταν άλλοτε η λέξη για τη φρατζόλα στην Κρήτη (τουλάχιστον στο Ηράκλειο). Τα μικρότερα τριβιδάκια, με σχήμα και μέγεθος σαν τα σημερινά φρατζολάκια για σάντουιτς, ήταν ένα πρόχειρο έδεσμα, κυρίως κολατσιό για τα παιδιά ή τους ξωμάχους, για να μην κουβαλάνε καρβέλι (που συνήθως ήταν πελώριο) ή κομμάτια ψωμί που ξεραίνονται πιο γρήγορα, αν μείνουν εκτεθειμένα στον αέρα.

Σχετικά ευρήματα:
http://www.krionerida.gr/content/view/13/69/lang,el/
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=25.06.2001,id=69715044
και εδώ (μια εργασία από Γυμνάσιο του Περάματος με τίτλο "Αρτοσκευάσματα - φαγητά - γλυκίσματα με βάση το αλεύρι", που ο γκούγκλης στο πισί μου αρνείται πεισματικά να την ανοίξει κανονικά, αλλά τη διάβασα μέσα από τα γκουγκλοέγγραφα).

Τριβίδια όμως είναι και τα κάθε είδους εργαλεία λείανσης στη μαστορική, όπως λέει και εδώ.


----------



## Immortalite (Mar 15, 2011)

Και για να σας βοηθήσω λιγάκι ακόμα, σας δίνω και τον ορισμό του Πιτυκάκη και μια φωτογραφία από ένα πεντανόστιμο τριβιδάκι. Κάνει και ρίμα έτσι :) 

http://www.box.net/shared/najqm7gt8s
http://www.box.net/shared/pbev0v459s

Πάντως αν κάποτε λέγαν το ψωμί τριβίδι, τώρα πια όχι τόσο. Σχεδόν μόνο τα κουλουράκια. Παρντόν τα τριβιδάκια. Τα κουλουράκια είναι στρογγυλά :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2011)

Τώρα είδα την απάντηση του Σαράντ και της Immortalite.
("Καλωσόρισες" δεν θυμάμαι να σου έχω πει. 
Ε, καλώς την, κάτσε μια ολιά να τρατάρομε πράμα. 

Ώφου, θωρώ τηνε γω τη σύρραξη των νοικοκυρών. Θα τραβούνε τα μαλλιά ντως. Φτιάχνω ποπκόρν. ;)


----------



## Themis (Mar 15, 2011)

Οι κρητολογικές σπουδές απογειώνονται! Σε λίγο τα της Κρήτης θα είναι τρίβια.


> Τριβίδια όμως είναι και τα κάθε είδους εργαλεία λείανσης στη μαστορική


Αφήστε εκατό τριβίδια ν' ανθίσουν!


> Τα κουλουράκια είναι στρογγυλά :)


Μην το πείτε σε κανέναν, αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ μου


----------



## Immortalite (Mar 15, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Λες να τσακωθούνε αυτές οι δυο; Δύσκολο το βλέπω :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Themis said:


> «Τα κουλουράκια είναι στρογγυλά».
> Μην το πείτε σε κανέναν, αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ μου


Πριν ωστόσο αποφασίσουμε οι Κρήτες ότι η γη είναι στρογγυλή...

Δες τα λαδερά κουλουράκια της κυρίας Ευαγγελίας

Δες αυτά:
http://cretangastronomy.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_31.html

(Γιατί η Immortalité είναι ακόμα στο «Καλώς σας βρήκα»; 
Α μάλιστα, απαντά στον σύντεκνο.)


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Ως Καστρινή κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον daeman. Ο πατέρας μου ακόμα και σήμερα λέει τριβιδάκια αυτά τα μικρά μακρόστενα ψωμάκια με το σουσάμι που πωλούνται σε πολλούς φούρνους για την παρασκευή σάντουιτς. Για τα κουλουράκια (βουτήματα, κ.λπ.) δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι αποκλειστικά ηρακλειώτικη αυτή η χρήση, όπως λέει ο Προφέσορ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Ηρακλειώτικη έλεγα ότι (ίσως) είναι η χρήση με τη σημασία όπου ήρθατε ο daeman κι εσύ να επιβεβαιώσετε ότι υπάρχει και ότι δεν έχω αρχίσει να ξεκουτιαίνω: το φραντζολάκι για σάντουιτς. Το σουσαμωτό «κουλουράκι» το έφτιαχνε συχνά η μάνα μου αλλά δεν το λέγαμε τριβιδάκι. Θα απευθυνθώ σε υψηλότερες δυνάμεις μήπως θυμούνται πώς το λέγαμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2011)

Σιμίτι το λέγαμε πάντως εμείς το μακρόστενο ψωμάκι που φτιάχνεις σάντουιτς.


----------



## Immortalite (Mar 15, 2011)

Ορίστε άπιστοι Θωμάδες μια αξιόπιστη πηγή αφού τα φτιάχνει κιόλας! :) 
http://www.artokosmos.gr/index.php?target=products&product_id=29793

Εκτός από το ότι τα τρώω, τα φτιάχνω και γω και έτσι ελπίζω να ανέβει ο βαθμός αξιοπιστίας μου. Άλλωστε έτσι τα έλεγε η γιαγιά και τα λέει η μαμά και οι θειάδες. Νομίζω ότι στα χωριά είναι ο μοναδικός όρος που χρησιμοποιείται για τα λαδοκούλουρα αυτού του σχήματος.


----------



## Katerina_A (Mar 15, 2011)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη λένε σιμίτια τα γνωστά στρογγυλά σουσαμωτά κουλούρια με την τρύπα, αυτά που στην Αθήνα τα λέγαμε «κουλούρια Θεσσαλονίκης».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Εμείς πάντως στα Σέρρας λέμε σιμιτάκια τα ψωμάκια για σάντουιτς (συχνά με σουσάμι επάνω), όπως είπε και η Αλεξάνδρα. Έχουν σχήμα είτε στρογγυλό είτε μεγάλου λεμονιού (δηλ. πιο μπαμπάτσκο στη μέση και πιο μυτερούλι στις άκρες — αφού μικρός νόμιζα ότι λέγονταν έτσι επειδή έχουν _δύο_ _μύτες_, μία σε κάθε άκρη). Επιβεβαιώνει δε και ο σχετικός φούρνος: «Σαντουιτσάκια (Σιμιτάκια & Μπαγκετάκια)». Αχ αχ αχ... πόσα κιλά μερέντας έχουν φιλοξενηθεί στα εσώψιχά τους! :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 13, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και τα σταφιδοτρίβιδα ( νηστίσιμα σταφιδόψωμα)  (τα τριβιδάκια τα είχα συνδέσει με μακρόστενα σταφιδόψωμα) 

Και επειδή τριβίδι, εκτός από εργαλείο τριψίματος, είναι και η λεσβία, όπως λέει το slang, από το αρχαίο τριβάς-άδος (αυτή που τρίβεται) (τριβαδισμός)

...η ερώτηση "..._θα μου κάνεις ένα τριβιδάκι;_" μπορεί να σημαίνει από κουλουράκι μέχρι μασάζ και ερωτική εντριβή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

Katerina_A said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη λένε σιμίτια τα γνωστά στρογγυλά σουσαμωτά κουλούρια με την τρύπα, αυτά που στην Αθήνα τα λέγαμε «κουλούρια Θεσσαλονίκης».








Ταυτίστηκα, κι ας είναι ακομμάτιστο.


----------

